# Powerbite Vierkant Länge



## Lizard.King (19. September 2008)

Ich bräuchte mal die Länge einer Kante der Vierkant-Achse der Powerbite oder Hollowbite.

Ist ein bisschen umständlich ausgedrückt aber ich denke mal ihr kommt drauf was ich meine. Müssten so um die 2-3cm sein?

Ich will wissen ob die Powerbite Arme auf meine RNC Achse passen, die auch Vierkant ist.


----------



## RISE (19. September 2008)

Ja, das müsste hinkommen mit den 2 - 3cm. Wenn ich ganz große Lust hab, geh ich morgen mal abbauen und messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (20. September 2008)

das wäre foll vresh von dir reis.
ich mess gleich mal meine achse.


----------



## Lizard.King (24. November 2008)

aaaalso

es sind ziemlich genau 19mm

vllt ein bischen weniger

in der mitte ist die achse 22mm


----------



## lennarth (26. November 2008)

ich kann zwar nichts zu der kurbel sagen,finds aber recht lustig wie man die leute über vier,fünf foren wiedererkennt.


----------



## Lizard.King (26. November 2008)

wow du erkennungskünstler.

was sind jetzt die anderen zwei, drei foren?


----------



## RISE (26. November 2008)

Bmxboard und Hello Kitty Fanboard.


----------



## Lizard.King (27. November 2008)

bmxboard war ja klar, ich hab nach den anderen gefragt.
und hello kitty ist wohl mehr was für euch emos.

wobei...


----------



## lennarth (27. November 2008)

ich red ja nicht mal explizit von dir.


----------

